# Any idea what villagers are coming next?



## cheezu (Apr 11, 2018)

I'm kind of bummed out that there's no Zucker or Katt. They're my all-time favorites.
Do we know at all what villagers will appear in the game next? It said that Gulliver will bring some along - what does that mean though? Do I need to keep fulfilling his requests to get more villagers?


----------



## Ras (Apr 11, 2018)

You can get Rowan, O'Hare, and Plucky from Gulliver. You give him items and he may come back with one of them.


----------



## cheezu (Apr 11, 2018)

Ras said:


> You can get Rowan, O'Hare, and Plucky from Gulliver. You give him items and he may come back with one of them.



So do I need to give him the "good" items to get them?


----------



## PizzaHorse (Apr 11, 2018)

cheezu said:


> So do I need to give him the "good" items to get them?



Same question! Can I give items that aren't good or great and eventually get the animals? Don't care about snacks. Is there a certain number of trips he needs to make or is it random?


----------



## MD Fey (Apr 11, 2018)

I don't have the exact answer, but for me I've been giving Gulliver 10 "Good" items each time for 3 times. Two times out of three, I got O'Hare and Rowan.


----------



## cheezu (Apr 11, 2018)

MD Fey said:


> I don't have the exact answer, but for me I've been giving Gulliver 10 "Good" items each time for 3 times. Two times out of three, I got O'Hare and Rowan.



So if you get O'Hare and Rowan does it mean they are just added to the pool of characters that rotate the different islands or can you invite them to your camp right away?


----------



## MD Fey (Apr 11, 2018)

cheezu said:


> So if you get O'Hare and Rowan does it mean they are just added to the pool of characters that rotate the different islands or can you invite them to your camp right away?



You can invite them to your campsite right away and don't need to craft any items to invite them.


----------



## cheezu (Apr 11, 2018)

MD Fey said:


> You can invite them to your campsite right away and don't need to craft any items to invite them.




Thanks for clarifying!


----------



## Ezamoosh (Apr 11, 2018)

https://animalcrossingpocketcamp.ga...tent#Elegant_Theme_.28New_Villagers_Wave_8.29 Here's the next "wave" (possibly) after the Gulliver villagers


----------



## MopyDream44 (Apr 11, 2018)

I would really love to see Flurry, Hazel, and Rasher added. Rasher is totally getting a makeover when he's in my camp.


----------

